# 1D Mag Bodies... Who mods them?



## RobertM (Sep 30, 2008)

Kind of a newbie question:

Who does everyone get their 1D Mag bodies from? I have a 2D that I've built into a P7 Mag, but have decided that 1-D Li-Ion is the best way to go and am trying to get an idea as to who could mod my Mag body and how much money it would probably cost.

Thanks in advance everyone,
Robert


----------



## GLOCK18 (Sep 30, 2008)

Try this link (Jesus Hernandez) does a great job.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156080


----------



## waddup (Oct 31, 2008)

im also interested in mag mods, i have a malkoff dropin but would love to make my 2 x D mag into a 2 x 123 or something else short with 4-5 volts.?
anyone got links to mag modderz?


----------



## download (Oct 31, 2008)

I got some here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211319


----------

